# cant wait getting an hk p2000 sk



## mark5019 (May 17, 2013)

in 2 weeks my son traded me for my Beretta compact


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

mark5019 said:


> in 2 weeks my son traded me for my Beretta compact


Anytime someone gets an HK they are making a wise decision. Seems like the "Holiday Inn" is getting booked solid lately.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like mine a lot


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I like mine a lot


I like mine (3) so much I bought the company! Wishful thinking.


----------

